# Tarantula Egg Sac?



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay so my Avic Avic has been acting perculiar recently, living on the floor, hiding in the shadows, building strage funnel webs on the floor.

I assumed she was ready to shed and was create a little 'Safe room' to protect herself. She has been off food a couple of weeks, so it seemed logical enough...

Well I just had a surprise this afternoon. She now has a little ball of white fluff in her very protective front legs and it doing some very bizarre dances in her little 'web cave'..

So I have put two and two together and come up with five? Is tis an egg sac, if so, how long is a spider pregnant before she lays? (bearing in mind she has been on her own for at least a month) 

Is she gong through some 'phantom pregnancy' and going through the motions, or maybe just getting some practice in for when she meets that special spider?

I will try and get a photo as soon as she is clear of her inpenitrable fortress, or I move the tank to get a better look..

Any ideas ? Is this normal?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

if she is wild caught then the egg sac will most probably be fertile, unmated female spiders also will lay phantom egg sacs sometimes


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

That's what scares me... I am sure this thing will be Wild Caught. And the damn girl is guarding the egg sac like it's the most important thing in the world... She isn't treating it like a unfertile sac.

All I can think is 'oh crap!' last thing I want is hundreds of these likkle friggers running around the house. 

So what is the gestation period for a Avic avic? I thought they laid eggs pretty much straight after egg fertilisation? If that's the case then I am safe.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Firstly eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee babies do you know how darn cute they will be :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Secondly if it is wild caught then there is a big chance it is real. If not then maybe a phantom or maybe previous owner mated but thought it unsuccessful. As last owner about where it came from oooooooooor sit and wait


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

OKay Teeny... I may need some of those sling pots you have for sale in the future...

It looks like my collection could be increasing from 6 to 106!!!!

Not bad to say I have only been keeping T's for about 4 months


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

David L said:


> OKay Teeny... I may need some of those sling pots you have for sale in the future...
> 
> It looks like my collection could be increasing from 6 to 106!!!!
> 
> Not bad to say I have only been keeping T's for about 4 months


HAhahahhaaaaa they are such cute little spiderligns too.


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Awwww incredibly cute :flrt:


----------

